# I have got to get me one of these!



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone know how I can get a copy of this commercial? 




This would be a great movie lead in for my home theater


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

That's pretty funny!


----------



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I figured out how to get a copy... I am not going to tell you guys how so nobody gets in trouble even though I'm sure Geico is thrilled to death to be running a commercial inside my theater!

Yes sir, it's going to be ok..... Just me and the NSA knows about this.....


----------

